# does the leafs and bud need to be dry



## skullcandy (Jul 7, 2013)

and cured to make hash and can the leafs be stored in the freezer till I gather up enough to extract some hash from them and can the stems be used for it as well ?

thanks


----------



## DrFever (Jul 7, 2013)

yes sir     dry ice hash method u need dry leaf      ice hash  i prefer  wet n stored in freezer till ready to be made as for stems  you don;t want any of that as it can dammage your screens


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2013)

I pretty much throw away all the leaves that have stems.  I only save the small frosty looking trim.  I decarb the bud before I make hash and that dries it out.  It does not have to be cured.


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 1, 2013)

All the leaf trim and stems can be used...I use the whole plant....a potato peeler to peel the main stem all the way down....that way stems won't damage screens and can still be used...and yes...fully dry....and it's actually best to freeze the trim prior to batching it out...when frozen, the THC separates a lot easier from the leaf...hence the ice used for the process...

FYI...doing the entire plant this way is a great way of disposing of your plants...wet trim blends in nice with lawn cuttings in the green waste pick-up trash can for garbage day..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2013)

I have found the amount of hash I get when I use only small frosty leaves is not much different when I use a larger quantity of trim with larger leaves.  This has led me to believe that most of those larger leaves do not have enough THC to bother with and it is more of a hassle.  I compost the larger leaves.

Trim should be dry, but doesn't need to be cured.  I store mine in the freezer.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 1, 2013)

glad to hear I have a couple bags in the freezer and think i will save till the outside plant is done, that way i can get enough to enjoy for a few days


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I pretty much throw away all the leaves that have stems.  I only save the small frosty looking trim.  I decarb the bud before I make hash and that dries it out.  It does not have to be cured.




do you decarb trim before you make butter as well?

what's the ideal temp for decarboxylization? Probably under 300degree's or w/e thc burns off at?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2013)

I like to decarb everything.  I found an article somewhere that they did lab tests and THC and CBC was increased by decarbing.  I like a real low oven, 170 is the lowest mine will go and that is what I use, low oven for about 30 minutes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks to the goddess


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks THG I will need a new oven for that mine starts at 200 and 
i read that the thc starts melting at 100 degress.


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 1, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have found the amount of hash I get when I use only small frosty leaves is not much different when I use a larger quantity of trim with larger leaves.  This has led me to believe that most of those larger leaves do not have enough THC to bother with and it is more of a hassle.  I compost the larger leaves.
> 
> Trim should be dry, but doesn't need to be cured.  I store mine in the freezer.



Hash is only as good as the trim used to make it...with that being said yes, the frosty trim makes better hash...but the leaf,stems and trim makes good enough hash to make as aposed to trashing it..with the stem/leaf batch you'll only want what the last two bags produce...the rest will be more like Keef clumps not bubble hash due to the low levels of THC...and I agree, it can get to be a hassle....I just can't waste it....but it is great for the compost...for the tea makers...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

the sticks/branches and even the main stem is coated in trichs on my jacks


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 2, 2013)

so then it so an okay idea to use it all for hash except the last two bas okay I will try that as well


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 4, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> the sticks/branches and even the main stem is coated in trichs on my jacks



The potato peeler works great.....nice,fine strips of plant..peel the plant day of harvest and let it dry with trim...once dry you can grab the peeled strips and with scissors cut them roughly an inch in length(so it doesn't tangle as its being agitated)....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 5, 2013)

there ya go....:ccc:


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 7, 2013)

I like to use the stems to make tea its pretty good a big hand ful of stems


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 24, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I like to decarb everything.  I found an article somewhere that they did lab tests and THC and CBC was increased by decarbing.  I like a real low oven, 170 is the lowest mine will go and that is what I use, low oven for about 30 minutes


 
A dehydrator is a better way to decarb. It gives you lower drying temps, just takes more time. We love ours!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 25, 2013)

I did try a dehydrator, but it didn' work as well for me.  Maybe I did something wrong?

Skullcandy, how does the THC get to a usable form when you make tea, as cannabinoids are not water soluable.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 25, 2013)

the fat in the milk


----------



## lindseyj (Oct 2, 2013)

If you want high quality cannabis that can be stored away for months and still tastes great, you must dry it correctly. Though there are various methods like screen drying, cage drying etc., the important thing is that the slow drying process results in a smoother taste.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> thanks THG I will need a new oven for that mine starts at 200 and
> i read that the thc starts melting at 100 degress.


 
I just noticed this post.  Where did you read that THC starts "melting" at 100 degrees?  I just don't believe that can be true.  It is somewhere around 350F or something like that.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 2, 2013)

well it could be melting, i too am not sure about the melting or evap temp of thc, but even if it does melt a little bit its really not a big deal it will collect on the leafs still, its not like there is so many crystals on the leafs that it will run off like flowing water, if anything it may give a more even coating or be sucked into the opening pours on the drying leaf, who knows lol... the temp you DO need to worry about is the evaporation temp of THC, how hot does it need to get for the crystals to not only melt but get so hot they evaporate into its gas form, at this point youll lose thc count, but simply melting those tiny tiny little bulbous hairs wont make it flow off and be lost.
would be interesting to do some reading on it... maybe another night


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 2, 2013)

lol that was the easiest search EVER and it linked back to this Forum site HAHAHA 

thanks to HippyInEngland on 09-22-2009, 05:10 AM

THC has a boiling point of 200°C (392°F). However before the THC boils, other parts of the oil evaporate and boil.
Here are some important temperatures: 
At 21°C (70°F) the most volatile terpenoids start to evaporate, lending a pungent odor to the air.
At 31°C (87°F) the less volatile terpenoids start to evaporate, lending the air even more pungent odors.
At 39°C (102°F ) virtually all of the terpenoids undergo evaporation fairly rapidly.
At 50°C (122°F) THC-Acid decarboxylates as the water molecule held in the carbonate form evaporates. This activates the THC.
At 66°C (150°F) Cannabidiol (CBD) melts and starts to evaporate.
At 185°C (365°F) Cannibinol (CBN) boils.
At 200°C (392°F) THC boils. Clear vapor from a vaporizer. 
Just info.
eace:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 2, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> At 66°C (150°F) Cannabidiol (CBD) melts and starts to evaporate.
> 
> eace:



so ideally you want to be between 122 & 150?


----------

